# Tegu passed a hard white ball after 2 enemas.. ???



## ChubbyTegu (Jan 31, 2010)

My adult argentine BW Tegu hadn't pooped in about a week so the vet told me to try an enema. That seemed to do the trick. In the morning I found a runny poo and what looked to be the cause of the backup. It was a hard white clump about the size of a cherry tomato. I broke it open and it was just hard white and crumbly, kinda like dried urates (if I'm spelling that correctly). What might cause that? Or could it be a ball of calcium? I dust his food with rep-cal. ??? The ball didn't have the usual yellow with the white of his normal runny urates. Just all white. :?:


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 1, 2010)

It's a urate ball. He's probably dehydrated.


----------



## ChubbyTegu (Feb 1, 2010)

Really? He has a 1'x2' water dish that's filtered with a turtle filter. He mainly eats ground turkey, shrimp, talapia, eggs, ground venison once in w while.... He wont really eat fruit anymore. He used to eat grapes and mango....
I see him drink. He is only about a year old if that matters. He seems plugged up again. He hasn't pooped since the last 3 days ago, and he only at half his food today, which isn't like him. Any ideas?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Feb 1, 2010)

i would soak him everyday for about a week


----------



## ChubbyTegu (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, sounds good. Should I be giving him enemas too? Also the vet said to use warm water with a couple drops of mild soap and a little mineral oil for the enema. Probably about 15cc or so total. Does that sound right?


----------



## reptastic (Feb 1, 2010)

my tegu had the exact same problem a few weeks ago, after a few warm soaks and raising the humidity in the room it went away. it could be low humidity.


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 2, 2010)

I had two Tegu that were impacted before ( one ate some mulch as a baby and the other one ate the cap off a door stopper ) . The warm baths would be enough. I wouldn't use any soap because he might want to drink some of it. Do you ever feed him any frozen/ thawed rodents like rats, quail, chicks ? If you want to you can put just a little bit of cod liver oil into the ground turkey or give him some raw chicken/ beff liver. How often do you give him the calcium powder ?


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 2, 2010)

I was going to say to add some cod liver oil to his food. That will help move things along.


----------



## ChubbyTegu (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! I have been squeezing some of my fish oil pills out into his turkey. Correction on my previous post, it's miner-all (spelling?) not rep-cal that I give him. I usually put some on his food almost every day. I sprinkle some repti-vite about 3 times a week. The humidity could be higher I'm sure. He's in a 6'Lx4'Wx4'T and I have a hard time keeping it over 65-70%. He does wade in his water tub sometimes. I see him do it once in a while, but often find urates in the water. I'll try soaking him more often. Any guidlines for water temp? Thanks again for the input! :cheers


----------

